# Are the Dutch less "Presbyterian" than the Scots?



## Unoriginalname (Sep 29, 2012)

I have never had any physical contact with a Dutch Reformed Church so most of what I know about them comes from here and other forums that Continentalists congregate. I feel like from reading different blogs and posts that the Dutch do not meet at the presbytery (or whatever they call their equivilant level) as often as Presbyterians (of the American and Scottish type) do. First is this true and if it is, do Continentalists put a greater emphasis on the local church than Presbyterians do?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 29, 2012)

Let's see...

The emphasis on presbytery/classis meetings felt pretty much the same to me when I was CRC (Dutch tradition) as when I was PCA. In general, my experience was that all but a few guys who were really interested in church government did not particularly look forward to these meetings. They were necessary business, but not why they got into ministry. This was the same in both denominations.

CRC classes meet three times a year. PCA presbyteries must meet at least twice, although I think some choose to meet more often. Not much different.

PCA pastors are members of the presbytery, not their congregation. CRC pastors are congregation members. So that's one difference. But both get their credentials from the larger church, not the congregation, and both face discipline procedings at the presbytery/classis level.

The PCA allows several representatives from each church at General Assembly. The CRC only seats a limited number of delegates from each classis at Synod. So that's another difference. But I'm not sure it reflects a greater importance placed on the denomination by the Presbyterians. If anything, the Dutch method allows those participating in Synod more opportunity to actually participate rather than just sit and listen and vote.

That's just observation, having been in both settings. True experts in church govenment could tell you more, I'm sure.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 29, 2012)

The ARP must meet twice for presbytery, but most meet at least three times, plus we have an annual Synod. Each church may send two delegates (more if they're larger, I think).


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 29, 2012)

Eric, 

Denominations vary. For the United Reformed Churches of North America I suggest reading articles 16-36 of the church order.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack K said:


> PCA pastors are members of the presbytery, not their congregation. CRC pastors are congregation members. So that's one difference. But both get their credentials from the larger church, not the congregation, and both face discipline procedings at the presbytery/classis level.



Jack, what does it mean to be "members of the presbytery, not their congregation" or "pastors are congregation members." Sorry for the lay question.  I'm new to church government.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh okay well i guess I was completely wrong about that. I guess there are worse things to be wrong about, anyway thanks to all of you who answered me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 30, 2012)

Jackie Kaulitz said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > PCA pastors are members of the presbytery, not their congregation. CRC pastors are congregation members. So that's one difference. But both get their credentials from the larger church, not the congregation, and both face discipline procedings at the presbytery/classis level.
> ...



Jack can probably explain it better, but I'll start. I'm a member of our local congregation. I went before the elders, gave my testimony, they interviewed me, asked the membership questions from our denomination, etc. My husband is the pastor of the same congregation. Rather than being a member of it, he is a member of presbytery, the (usually regional) association of ministers in our denomination. For example, they worship together at presbytery and Synod, he is accountable to them for discipline and oversight as local members are to their sessions, was examined and interviewed by them before coming into the presbytery, etc.

Hope this helps a little..


----------

